# Presta inflators (for compressors)



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Air Bob - Universal Tire Inflator

Is there anything you guys can recommend that doesn't cost an arm & a leg compared to the Notubes one?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Just use Stans, or any other, presta-schrader adapter and the schrader chuck that you probably own now. Not as elegant but for less than $2 what the hell.


----------



## naawillis (Oct 6, 2004)

we had that one at the shop. broke after 3 mos of shop use. first started getting sticky on the trigger button, then the seals went out. i was pretty disappointed really, since i had been championing a smarthead w/ gauge setup. i guess ill try the park inf-1 next but for home use the airbob may be ok.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

*SKS adapter with chain.*

We've had a few of those Stans at the shop and they just keep breaking down. Either the guage stops working properly or the seals wear down too quickly. This is what we use with our compressors. They last a long time, and they're cheap. Also, much quicker that threading a small adapter on the presta valve, then unthreading it.

Amazon.com: SKS Presta Valve Pump Adaptor with Chain, Presta to Schrader: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 21, 2007)

we have these in the shop. been going strong for years. just need a new silca rubber after a season or 2 United Bicycle Supply Tire and Tube Tools also check out presta flator or make your own


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

reptilezs said:


> we have these in the shop. been going strong for years. just need a new silca rubber after a season or 2 United Bicycle Supply Tire and Tube Tools also check out presta flator or make your own


That's a nice setup. We use the same but with a schrader chuck and the presta adapter chained to it. How do you deal with schrader vales?


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

You can make a Prestaflator setup for about $25 in parts. Pick up the main inflator gun from Harbor Freight for $10 and then you can cut off the clip on schrader chuck and install the screw-on schrader and then use the screw on presta head for about $15. I built one a month or two ago from an old HF inflator that I have had for probably 10 years. I think I'll build up a 2nd one and have one for presta and one for schrader instead of having to swap chucks all the time.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 21, 2007)

marathon marke said:


> That's a nice setup. We use the same but with a schrader chuck and the presta adapter chained to it. How do you deal with schrader vales?


for schrader we just use the cheapo 2.99 press on chuck you get at sears or auto store.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

As mentioned above, this:
Tire Inflator with Gauge
plus this:
Park Tool Replacement Pump Parts and maybe a hose clamp, and you are in under $20

Or you can spend $40 to let Prestacycle do it for you:
Prestacycle Prestaflator Compressor Head


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

I built my own without a gauge. I just use the regulator / gauge on the compressor. I only found it to be useful for initial fill ups, or blowing tubes up to look for holes. For everyday topping off I still use my Silca.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

danl1 said:


> As mentioned above, this:
> Tire Inflator with Gauge
> plus this:
> Park Tool Replacement Pump Parts and maybe a hose clamp, and you are in under $20
> ...


THat's basically what I ordered this morning....

Presta Air Compressor Bicycle Inflator, fits both Presta and Schrader - Prestaflator.com


The works kit, presta, shrader & blower tip.... then I went snowboarding


----------

